# Täällä Pohjantähden alla



## Alevmanni

Hey! ^^

What does this mean?


----------



## Hakro

It means "Here under the North Star".

This is originally the beginning of a religious song and then it's the name of a famous novel (by Väinö Linna) about the first decades of independent Finland. The phrase is often used about us, the Finns, and our country.


----------



## Alevmanni

I've heard the song,I supose is the same one you're talking about.It's very beautiful. 

Thanks for the translation!


----------



## Alevmanni

Hey!
When you say this phrase is used to refer to you Finns and Finland,you mean is used by foreigners...or... by yourselves? or...maybe instead of saying 'Finland' you might say 'Täällä Pohjantähden alla'...or...? I'm not sure I'm making myself clear here...I think not ...


----------



## Hakro

It's used by ourselves, usually for comparing, in a poetic way, life in Finland to other countries. Exactly as you said: Instead of saying 'in Finland' we might say 'Täällä Pohjantähden alla'.


----------

